# Key Post: Why my car failed the NCT test



## Marion (25 Apr 2002)

My car failed the test because of brake fluid contamination. 
I think that It would be interesting to build up a list of faults that are causing cars to fail, so that people can have their cars better prepared before taking the test.  It would also give us an indication of the changing demands required to pass the test.

Rgds

Joest :no   :no


----------



## Ciaran (25 Apr 2002)

*Some of the easiest things to do...*

Here's a quick check list that you should do before the test:

1.  Service your engine...You would not believe the amount of cars that fail on emissions because people don't look after them and I'm not just talking about old rust buckets, I've seen car that are 3 and 4 years old that do the same.  If your car expels a lot of blue smoke, your engine is wearing and you are burning oil hence significantly increasing your emissions.

2.  Get your engine bay jet washed..If your engine is caked in oil, dirt etc they have been known to reject cars on this basis.

3.  Check/replace your windscreen wipers...If they are split, cracked - they've perished, fit some new ones.

4.  Get your mechanic to check things like steering bushes, suspension, steering CV-joints while they are servicing your car.  If these rubber bushes are perished or the joints are split/leaking, the NCT guys will fail your car.

5.  Brake imbalances are also one to watch out for, again talk to your mechanic about checking this.

6.  Also get your headlights aligned, this is a 5 minute job that your mechanic can do.

Everyone, feel free to add to this list.

Cheers and happy motoring!

Ciaran


----------



## ennism (26 Apr 2002)

*Re: Some of the easiest things to do...*

All of the individual tests are laid out in the 'National Car Test (NCT) Manual 1999'. You can get one in the govt publications office for IEP 5.00.

I happen to have access to one - its around 80 pages long and details how each test is to be performed and the reasons for failure.

Your car seems to have failed the section:

"Brake Fluid

 Examine the brake fluid resivoir for fluid level, leaks and condition of fluid.

 Reasons for failure:
   1-Lower than 1/2 full or below manufacturers minimum level.
   2-Leaking or cap missing.
   3-Fluid obviously dirty or contaminated."
Other sections are:

Reg Plates
Exhaust Smoke
Exhaust CO/HC/Lambda
Service Brake Pedal
Service Brake Operation
Mechanical Brake Hand Lever
Seats
Horn
Windscreen Wipers and Washers
Glass
Rear View mirror
Speedo
Safety Belts
Steering Wheel Play
Doors/Locks/Anti-Theft Devices
Adaptations for Disabled Drivers
Front Wheel Side Slip
Rear Wheel Side Slip
Front Axle Suspension Performance
Rear Axle Suspension Performance
Service Brake Performance
Service Brake imbalance
Parking Brake Performance
Parking Brake Imbalance
Towing Bracket
Stop Lamps
Rear & Reg Plate Lamps
Indicators
Side Lamps
Headlamp Condition
Headlamp Aim
Aux. Lamp Condition
Aux. Lamp Aim
Reflectors
Bodywork
Tyre condition
Tyre Specification
Tyre Tread
Wheels
Spare Wheel & Carrier
Brake Fluid
Chassis/Underbody
Steering Linkage
Wheel Bearings
Front Springs
Front suspension
Brake Lines/ Hoses
Shock Absorber Condition
Electrical System
Fuel System
Brake Wheel Units
Mechanical Brake Componants
Master Cylminder/Servo/Valves/Connections
Exhaust System/ Noise
Rear Suspension
Rear Springs
Transmission.

In my view there are so many aspects to be tested that it could cost you a lot of money to have a mechanic test all of these before the NCT. It might be cheeper to allow the NCT people to find the bad news and just get those aspects repaired.

A mechanic might also be less tolerant of faults than the NCT people given that he'll probably be asked to fix any issues he discovers.

Cost of NCT is EUR 48. Post-repair re-tests cost EUR 27. If a repair can be re-tested without the use of test equipment, it is free.


----------



## Tested (26 Apr 2002)

*NCT*

An 80 page document and about 58 items to inspect as listed on ennism's post.....interesting since it took me about 30 minutes to go throught the test.  Just how many seconds per test are they spending??  And how many "free re-tests" are actually done?  I'd imagine that nearly every re-inspect requires the use of  some type of equipment.  I was told that a visual check of my worn bushings would require the use of a lift so I'm paying 27Euro to put a car on a lift.


----------



## Guiseppe (27 Apr 2002)

*Re: NCT*

Most puzzling to me is the "Fail - Advisory" category, which I got for a slightly mis-aligned headlight.

However, they still gave me my cert.....doesn't that make it a pass???


----------



## Eamon (2 May 2002)

*Hmmm...*

Guiseppe - the answer is Yo, you didn't not pass, or did you?


----------



## rcos99 (2 May 2002)

*the old headlight trick*

This is very common at the NCT test

Dont worry you do not fail for a mis-aligned headlight. My mechanic has experienced this year after year. He aligns the headlights, then the guys at NCT tell them it is not within their standards.

Alot depends on the equipment both parties use.

Any way you passed. You are only advised to fix your headlamp. And you wont even fail you in 2 years again if you havent corrected it. Although if it is way off it can be dazzling to the driver in front.


----------



## FiestaForever (25 Sep 2002)

*Pre-NCT tests*

Hi,
I'm amazed that there aren't any companies set up (even the NCTS themselves) to offer pre-test runs together with remedial services. In other words, they would put the car through the NCT tests and fix the car up so it passes anything it would fail on.

On a related note, my wife just got her car taxed with an NCT certificate. What's the story there? Have they changed the rules a bit? We were sent a reminder stating that we wouldn't be able to get it taxed without the NCT.


----------



## Tommy (25 Sep 2002)

*Re: Pre-NCT tests*

*I'm amazed that there aren't any companies set up (even the NCTS themselves) to offer pre-test runs together with remedial services. In other words, they would put the car through the NCT tests and fix the car up so it passes anything it would fail on.*

I thought that a lot of garages are offering these services?


----------



## Joest (25 Sep 2002)

*NCT*

fIesta,
Should that read "without" an NCT" etc

Rgds

Joest


----------



## FiestaForever (25 Sep 2002)

*NCT*

Correctimundo joest. WITHOUT an NCT.


----------



## dannymur (25 Sep 2002)

*Re: NCT*

hi folks:

my '98 punto is due to be taxed by end Sep. 2002.

there is some mention on the renewal notice about NCT in Oct. (not sure exactly when, will chk when i get home).

Do i get further notification about NCT??

If i tax car for a year, can i drive away until Oct 2003, regardless of NCT results?     (i don't expect to fail, but you never know).

tia


----------



## MichaelL (26 Sep 2002)

*Re: NCT*

Might be interesting to see how your insurance company would react in the event of a claim


----------



## pooks (26 Sep 2002)

*Tyre put on backwards*

6 weeks before my NCT I had a blow out. I brought my car to a tyre shop and the person who put it back on put it on backwards i.e the threads were running the wrong way. I was failed on this alone and because a re-test involved going on the ramp I had to pay again. I went straight round to the tyre shop and eventually got the manager to pay for a re-test.

Lesson? Check the rotation of your tyres!


----------



## Tracy (26 Sep 2002)

*Nct test*

Dannymur, when my car was due for nct test I decided not to have test till tax ran out but was told the test cert is from due date not tested date ie: test was due in March was going to get it done in sept but cert would only count from due date March so I was saving nothing they also said if I had an accident my ins might not be valid


----------



## dannymur (26 Sep 2002)

*Re: Nct test*

thanx for that tracy!! and MichaelL!!

i rang the NCT ppl to see why i got no notification, and they said it will be sent in due course. 

NCT due on oct 14th (4th anniversary of purchase) according to tax renewal cert.

tax due on oct 1st.

i think i misunderstood.... 

if my car FAILS (unlikely) NCT (whenever it's tested) i am NOT covered by insurance, is that correct? 

do i get a grace period to rectify any problems.

i can assure you that i have no intention of driving an uninsured car.

would it be best to tax the car for 1year/6 months/3 months, as the NCT is due after the tax renewal date, just in case car is off the road??

 :\  :\


----------



## FiestaForever (26 Sep 2002)

*Insurance scare tactics?*

I think the NCT are trying to put the frighteners on people by saying that if you are involved in an accident and the car doesn't have an NCT cert, blah blah blah.

If this was the case then insurance companies would make it a precondition that the car was NCT'ed.

But it's probably best to get it in writing from your insurance company.


----------



## Wings Of Chicken 1 (27 Sep 2002)

*Re: Insurance scare tactics?*

* dannymur*

Unroadworthinessis always a fail at the NCT, and the insurance may be invalidated if the vehicle is "unroadworthy". 

However, an NCT fail rarely means that the vehicle is unroadworthy. NCT failure alone does not invalidate the insurance.  (The Gardai would have a ball, catching people leaving each of the Test Centres if this were the case - even better sport than sitting outside Bars late at night!).

When I last had the NCT, the grace period was 28 days to avail of reduced re-test fee.

Tax the vehicle on 01 October based on your currentNCT Certificate. Whether you do so for 3/6/12 months depends on your view as to how long it might take to get the vehicle repaired, and the additional costs you incur in the long term by arranging short-period licence taxes.

Wings


----------



## Impish2001 (27 Sep 2002)

*Re: Failure of NCT*

Well my 1997 car underwent the NCT in February and failed!  The reason was about a month before taking the test I had a flat tyre and got it repaired in a tyre shop and guess what???

The tyre was put on the wrong way!

On the outside of the tyre there are some rotation arrows and the tyre had basically been put on back to front (Threads of the one tyre were different to the other remaining tyres).  This could have very dangerous if the tyre had blown out or if I had had a flat while driving.

This meant the car had to be retested but needless to say I went straight to the offending tyre shop and arrgued my point with the man who had changed the tyre in the first place.  In the end the tyre was put on the right way round, the car was re-tested, it passed and the tyre shop had to foot the bill of €27.50.

Just be very careful when getting a flat tyre repaired!


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (27 Sep 2002)

*Re: Failure of NCT*

Can anyone recommend a pre-NCT-test-and-remedy mechanic/operation in South-West county Dublin?

Cheers


----------



## dannymur (28 Sep 2002)

*Re: Insurance scare tactics?*

to Wings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

thanks for the advice.....

as my car will be undergoing 1st NCT in Oct. i don't have a current Cert, so i presume i can go ahead and "tax for the max".

regarding <!--EZCODE UNDERLINE START-->Unroadworthiness <!--EZCODE UNDERLINE END--> i dont't see this happening, as the car is in good nick, imho.

your info regarding grace period and the insurance aspect is very helpful.

thanx again


----------



## bstop (1 Mar 2003)

*Re: Insurance scare tactics?*

It does not matter what way your tyres are put on.
if the car is rolling forward the outside of the driverside
wheel is rotating clockwise and the outside of the passengerside wheel is rotating anticlockwise !


----------



## Tall Chapy (6 Mar 2003)

*Dirty brake fluid*

Joest,
I thought I was the only one to fail the NCT because of dirty brake fluid.Every mechanic I know & the garage I brought my car back to (Specialist -car make dealer- had to drain the brake fluid & put new brake fluid.) could not believe that it failed because of dirty brake fluid.


----------



## Joest (6 Mar 2003)

*Dirty brake fluid*

Tall Chapy,
The fun is gone out of owning an oldish car, so I sold mine since then and bought a new one. I hope to update car again before a test is due. It's too depressing.

Rgds
Joest


----------



## anon (21 Mar 2003)

*re:bstop*

ever heard of uni-directional tyres


----------



## gollmacmorna (4 Dec 2003)

*Emissions*

If your car is a Senior Citizen as such and you are concerned about emissions a product called 
STOP SMOKE can be added to the oil. It is available in Motor Factors, Car accessory shops etc.

It's like treacle and seals up and lubricates any areas of the engine prone to wear and tear.

A guy told me his mothers 12 year old car failed on emmissions but passed on re-test thanks to the STOP SMOKE
The same stuff sells under different names, it's like a really thick oil..


----------

